# Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?



## Al-Capone (14. Juli 2008)

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen damit? Ist eine mono besser oder kann man es auch mit einer geflochtenen Schnur als Vorfach probieren(fürs Fliegenfischen mit Trockenfliege)? Denn ich habe noch ein Stück 0,06er geflochtenen rumliegen (Berklay Wiplash Crystal).

Gruß
André


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Einfach mal probieren. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit geflochtener als Vorfach, nur kann ich mir Vorstellen, dass diese sich nicht so gut abrollt. Ebenfalls sehe ich eine Problem im Knoten an der Fliege. Der wird wohl etwas kräftiger. Ansonsten ist meine Erfahrung, das zwar 0,06 auf der Beschreibung der Schnur steht, die Schnur aber selber mindestens 0,15 ist. Ich nehme 0.12er Fluorocarbon wenn ich mit sehr kleinen Trockenfliegen fische. Ansonsten Stroft GTM in 14 und grösser.


----------



## Crotalus (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Keine geflochtene ist weniger sichtbar wie eine Mono oder Fluorocarbon! Gerade beim Fliegenfischen, wo du nur auf optisch orientierte Fische aus bist, ein riesen Nachteil


----------



## Christian D (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Keine Geflochtene! Die Kraftübertragung geht flöten und "Windknoten" kriegt man nicht mehr raus!


----------



## südlicht (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Bitte nie mit geflochtener als Vorfach... Man zerschneidet jedem guten Fisch mit Sicherheit das Maul damit...

Gruß, Eric


----------



## Al-Capone (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Alles klar! Ich danke euch, habe diese Antworten schon vermutet, werde also mono Schnur nehmen!
Was für eine Länge des Vorfachs nehmt Ihr eigentlich? Ist das richtig, ungefähr in Rutenlänge?
Und noch was anderes, welche Farbe hat eigentlich eure Fliegenschnur? Ich habe 2 zur Verfügung in gleicher Stärke die eine ist weiß (Marke weiß ich jetzt nicht, war auf jedenfall preisgünstig) und eine in hellem grün (die war sehr teuer, ist glaube ein englisches Fabrikat).
Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

mfg
André


----------



## Christian D (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Was willst du denn mit der Fliegenrute bezwecken? Bach, Teich, Meer? Streamer, Nymphe, Trockenfliege? Davon hängt die Vorfachwahl und Art ganz entscheidend ab!


----------



## Fangnix (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

@Al-Capone
Ich hoffe, ich tue dir nicht unrecht wenn ich sage, du scheinst (noch) nicht all zu viel vom Fliegenfischen zu wissen. Dies schließe ich zumindest aus deinen Frangen (vor allem aus der Frage nach der Schnurfarbe  )
Aber das ist nicht schlimm, wozu gibt es sonst Anglerboardmember, wenn nicht dazu, um solche Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.

Ja, es stimmt, Fliegenvorfächer sollten i.d.R. in etwa Rutenlang sein. Doch gibt es wie immer Ausnahmen. So habe ich gelernt, dass prinzipiell im Stillwasser längere Vorfächer von Nöten sind als in fließenden Gewässern.
Des weiteren ist bei Vorfächern wichtig zu wissen, dass diese überall dort, wo es wichtig ist, dass die Schnur schön abrollt, verjüngt sein müssen (das ist vor allem beim Trockenfliegenfischen wichtig. Für Nymphen empfiehlt sich eher ein Vorfach mit durchgehender Stärke). Das dicke Ende, welches zu Flugschnur zeigt, ist dann um 0.5mm dick, die Spitze ist je nach Situation und zu erwartender Fischgröße ab 0.1mm dick.
Um ein sich verjüngendes Vorfach zu bekommen kann man im Handel konisch gezogene Vorfächer kaufen oder sich durch knoten Vorfächer selber herstellen.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch geflochtene Vorfächer zu kaufen, doch vor diese wird natürlich eine Spitze (engl. tippet) aus Mono oder Fluorcarbon geschaltet.

Die Farbe spielt bei Fliegenschnüren nur eine geringe Rolle, die ist nämlich so, wie der Hersteller sich das ausgedacht hat. Viel wichtiger ist die Schnurklasse und die Form der Schnur.
Ach ja, ich hab mal gelernt, dass Schwimmschnüre i.d.R. hell, Sinkschnüre dagegen dunkel gefärbt sind. Ob das immer stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


Hoffe ich konnt dir ein weinig helfen.
Grüße


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Nach Untersuchungen der Schnurfarbe hat sich heraus gestellt, dass weiß für Schwimmschnüre nicht optimal ist. Besser ist mint-grün. Bei Sinkschnüren sollte die Schnur die Farbe des Untergrunds haben. 

Nachzulesen in "[SIZE=-1]*Die Forelle und die Fliege *, Fliegenfischen aus neuer Sicht, Brian Clarke/John Goddart, Müller Rüschlikon Verlag".

[/SIZE]


----------



## archi69 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin,

klar gibt es geflochtetene Vorfächer. Allerdings nicht in der Art "normaler" geflochtener Schnur. 
Am Ende befindet sich eine Schlaufe, um das notwendige Tippet (Mono, FC) einzuhängen.
Sollen sich angeblich 1A abrollen...Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen? Die Windknotenproblematik wäre z.B. ein Thema.

Gruß
archi


----------



## jflyfish (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin Archi,
geflochtene Vorfächer sind meist gezwirnte Vorfächer. Das kann man leicht selber machen und es gibt im i-net auch einige Vorlagen wie das geht. Z.B. Global Flyfischer : http://www.globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/henk/henk1.htm .

Solche Vorfächer strecken sich super, keine Windknoten, Schockabsorber  -- deshalb super für Trockenfliegenfischen.
Nachteil -- sehr auffällig bei Sonneneinstrahlung
TL


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin Archi #h

Mit solchen Vorfächern wie jflyfish sie beschreibt, experimentier ich auch gerade 
Ich finde die klasse. Vor allem der beschriebene "Shock absorber-Effekt" ist gut. Bestimmt nicht schlecht für Meerforellen und ideal für Meeräschen.
Bei Meeräschen konnte ich das Verhalten nicht ganz zuende testen, da sich die Zicke nach ca. 10 min. verabschiedete |uhoh: :q:q:q


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Was will er denn jetzt: geflochtene Schnur (z.B. Fireline) als Vorfach

ODER

geflochtene Vorfächer???

Ich denke, wir reden aneinander vorbei.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin, Zanderfreunde-Gla #h

Nee - wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei. Sind uns doch alle einig  Die Frage ist nach wie vor, ob 'ne geflochtene Schnur ( Whiplash etc. ) als Vorfach taugt.

Einmütiges NEIN

Dann kam der gute Einwurf mit den geflochtenen Vorfächern, den wir mit unserer Meinungen / Erfahrungen ergänzt haben.

Ist doch gut


----------



## Fangnix (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Ich würd ein gedrehtes/verdrilltes/gezwirntes Vorfach nicht als geflochten bezeichnen .
Im übrigen hab ich mir auch schon ein Brett zur Herstellung dieser gebaut und auch schon drei gezwinte Vorfächer hergestellt. Genau so wie goeddoek bin ich begeistert von den Dingern. Kaum Memory, rollen gut ab, keine Knoten usw.
ABER sie sind natürlich auffälliger und die Herstellung verschlingt einiges an Schnur (so ca. 25m für ein 2m Vorfach). Des weiteren muss man genau arbeiten (beide Einzelstränge gleich stark verdrallen), sonst kringelt das Vorfach später. Und das dünne Endle lässt sich leider nicht dünner als 6 Einzelstränge herstellen...


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin, 
von den verdrehten Vorfächern gibts auch einteilige Varianten, da muss man nicht drauf achten, dass beide Teile gleichmässig verdreht werden. Das geht auch ohne Holzbrett und beliebig lang. Am besten nimmt man dazu dünne Schnur (z.B. 14er), dann wird die Spitze auch dünn -- und kosten tun die nix wenn man ne 300m Spule für 4 Euronen schießt.
TL


----------



## Fangnix (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Das interessiert mich jetzt! HAste mal 'ne Anleitung parat? Denn so auf Anhieb kann ich mir das nicht so recht voerstellen.


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin, ist vielleicht etwas zu speziell aber schaun mer mal;

 Was braucht man dazu? 
a) dünnes (12er) Monofil (ich hab 300m Spule für 4€ erworben) ca 30m 
b) Ne regelbare Bohrmaschine 
c) 4 Bodennadeln (Zeltzubehör) 
d) ne lange Angelrute  (am Besten gesplieste Hardy Wye); Nagel in der Wand tuts auch
e) 82g Bleigewicht (100g tuts auch ist aber suboptimal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




f) Garten und Sonnenschein 
g) Pitzenbauer Ring (nicht zu klein) 
h) Einen Schraubhaken  

Und so gehts: 
1) Bodennadeln in die Erde Stecken im Abstand: 0 2 2 1 m 
2) Eine 10cm lange Schlaufe am Ende der Schnur über erste Bodennadel hängen 
3) Schnur von Nadel 1 zu 2 und zurück (insgesamt 4 mal wiederholen) 
4) letze Bahn geht von 1 nach Nadel 3 
5) Das selbe 2 mal von Nadel 3 zu 2 und zurück (dabei am Häring 2 durch die 4 ersten Schlaufen fädeln (alles Klar?) 
6) letzte Bahn dann zu Nadel 4 und dann 6 Turns (Nadel 4 und 3) und wieder durch die Loops von (2-3) 
7) Schnur abschneiden, wieder eine lange Schlaufe knoten und über Nadel 4 legen. Jetzt ist alles sicher! 

----- Is noch jemand da  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ------- 

So, jetzt kommt der spannende Teil.  
1) den Schraubhaken in die Bohrmaschine (Stromanschluss nicht vergessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Die Schnur um Nadel 4 in den Schraubhaken einhängen 
3) Häringe 2 und 3 aus dem Boden ziehen und aus den Schlaufen 
4) jetzt gibt es einen Strang von Bohrmaschine zu Häring 1  --- wenn nicht gehe zurück auf Los und beginne von vorne 
5) Bohrmaschine in mittlerer Geschwindigkeit (schnelle Schildkröte oder langsamer Hase) so lange Drehen lassen, bis alle Stränge sauber miteinander verdreht sind. (2 Minuten je nach Speed) 
6) gaanz vorsichtig die verdrehte Schnur vom Schraubhaken herunternehmen und ein Pitzenbauer Ringlein auffädeln.  
7) Das Bohrmaschinenende der Schnur über Nagel an der Wand hängen -- wenn ihr den Nagel erst jetzt einschlagen wollt -- habt ihr ein Problem, dass sich aber mit Hilfe eurer Holden im ------- Anlauf lösen lässt (Chauvi aus) 





 Gewicht in Pitzenbauer Ring einhängen 
9) Anderes Ende vom Häring befreien und auch über den Nagel hängen 
10) Gewicht hängt jetzt Mittig und beginnt zu spinnen 
11) Wenn ausgesponnen kann man Schnur am Nagel abnehmen und entweder einen Knoten oder Kleber zur Sicherheit nehmen 


*Wer keinen Garten hat, kann alternativ ein par Spaxschrauben ins Parkett drehen*

So, jetzt habt Ihr ein ca 2.5m langes Vorfach mit 3fach Verjüngung und eingebautem Ring, dass sich wie von alleine wirft, nix kostet ausser Nerven und ein super Schockabsorber ist. Mit ca. 1.5m Spitze fischt das sehr heimlich und lässt sich gut Präsentieren.

Viel Spass


----------



## Christian D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

im board von leidenschaft-meerforelle ist ein ganz netter bericht mal verfasst worden zu diesem Thema! einfach mal dort die suchfunktion benutzen!


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Hallo Christian ,
das kann dort keiner einsehen -- deshalb hier der Auszug. 
TL


----------



## Christian D (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Oh, leider nicht genau gelesen! Sorry! #t


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Ungenommen: die geflochtenen (besser verdrallten) Vorfächer werfen sich prima, rollen gut ab. Aber das wars für mich auch schon. Dafür saugen sie sich mit Wasser voll und sind sehr gut sichtbar. Man muss noch eine Spitze vorschalten und die sollte mindestens 1m sein. Daher bevorzuge ich Polyleader. Damit kann ich absolut genau bestimmen wie sich das Vorfach verhalten soll und ich benötige nicht noch 1m "Schlabberleine" dahinter. Polyleader rollen ebenfalls perfekt ab und lassen sich gut werfen.


----------



## jflyfish (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin, 
ja das stimmt, das braucht eine Monospitze (Fluo-carbon), und wenn die Sonne drauf scheint ist's gut sichtbar. Das gilt beides übrigends auch für Polyleader, die nebenbei ein Vermögen kosten, zu schlechteren Wurfeigenschaften führen (da hohes Eigengewicht) und im entscheidenen Moment den Geist aufgeben (selbst gesehen).
Mein Fazit: _Schwimmende_ PL sind so überflüssig wie ein Kropf und nützen nur dem Handel. 
Der Einsatz für verzwirnte Vorfächer ist eher beim Drogenfliegenfischen und im Flachwasser mit starken Fischen (Meeräschen -Schockabsorber) zu sehen. 
TL


----------



## Fangnix (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

@ jflyfish
Danke für deine Mühe, aber das ist nicht das, was ich gesucht habe. Ich habe meine Vorfächer nach der Methode gebaut, wie es in dem von dir geposteten Link beschrieben ist. So erreicht man eine 5fache Verjüngung, so weit, so gut. Das mit dem gleichmäßigen Verdrallen zweier schnurbündel find ich ist ein nicht sooo großes Problem, man muss halt aufpassen.
Was mich aber stört ist, dass das dünne Ende des Vorfachs immer noch aus 6 Einzelfäden besteht, ich hätte es lieber dünner. Mich interessiert, ob es eine Methode gibt, dünnere Spizen herzustellen, ohne irgendwo knoten zu müssen. Gibt es aber wohl nicht. Da man aber, wie schon geschrieben, aufgrund der Sichtbarkeit eine recht lange Spitze vorschalten muss, ist das im Endeffekt auch egal...
Grüße


----------



## dat_geit (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Ich stimme mit der Herstellung der verdrallten Vorfächer in so weit überein, dass dabei wirklich ein tolles und vor allem sehr stark belastbares Vorfach heraus kommt.

Die Einwände in Bezug auf die Sichtigkeit und den Absinkeffekt kann ich zwar auch teilen, aber sie greifen lediglich beim Trockenfischen.

Diese Art der Vorfächer und ihre Herstellung kommt aber aus dem Nassfliegenfischen (siehe auch Buch von Hans Steinfort, Nassfliegenfischen) wo diese sog. Nachteile nicht vorhanden sind.

Ausserdem werden diese speziellen Vorfächer dann noch zusätzlich mit kleinen Bleiwicklungen versehen, die dann noch überzogen werden.

Die Herstellung und der Einsatz dieser tollen Vorfächer wird in dem Buch sehr schön und einfach beschrieben. Ich kann dieses Buch insbesondere denjenigen, die sich bisher noch nie mit dieser Methode des Fliegenfischen befasst haben nur empfehlen.

Andy


----------



## Al-Capone (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

@ Christian D
Ich will es übrigens versuchen mit der Trockenfliege auf Äsche zu angeln. Werde jetzt also meine Rute nach euren Tips mal mit der mint-grünen Fliegenschnur ausstatten und ein mono-Vorfach in etwa Rutenlänge dranmachen. Die Trockenübungen mit dem Werfen gingen auch schon sehr gut. Und bei ca. 4-5 m Flußbreite brauche ich auch noch nicht so weit hinaus.
MfG
André


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Moin!
Also, daß die verdrillten (nicht geflochtenen!!!) Vorfächer nicht fürs Trockenfischen taugen, kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ein wenig Schnurfett u.die Dinger schwimmen ohne Probleme. Selbst das ist nach meiner Erfahrung meist nicht nötig. Ich habe schon in einem anderen Posting darüber geschrieben: Die verdrillten Vorfächer gibt es in Längen von höchstens  160 cm und sie sind mit einem Pitzenbauer-Ring versehen. Ich habe jedenfalls noch keine längeren gefunden.
In den Ring knüpfe ich ca. 30 cm Mono 0,20 u. daran ca. 60 cm Mono 0,16. So streckt sich das Vorfach hervorragend u. ist infolge der davor geküpften Mono auch nicht sichtbarer, als jedes andere Vorfach. Der gedrillte Teil vertüddert sich kaum mal, selbst bei einer propellernden Fliege. Der vordere Teil ist gegebenenfalls schnell neu eingeknüpft.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Fangnix (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Wie schon geschrieben, selber herstellen! ist gar nicht so schwer und je nach dem, wie man das Brett baut, bekommt man 2m Vorfächer oder noch länger.
Ich würde eher sagen, das man mit den gedrillten Vorfächern Probleme beim Nymphenfischen bekommt, denn meine schwimmen recht gut (für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu gut zum Nymphenfischen).
Ach ja, selber herstellen lohnt sich finanziell auch sehr stark. Im Handel bezahlt man ja fast 10€ für so ein Vorfach, selbst gebaut nur wenige cents bis wenige €, je nachdem, wie viel Restmaterial man noch zuhause rumliegen hat...


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Hallo Fangnix, so ist auch meine Erfahrung. Zum Nymphen - u. Streamerfischen eignen sich die gedrillten Vorfächer nicht so gut, eben weil sie gut schwimmen u. dadurch die Nymphe beim Absinken behindern.
Setze doch bitte mal eine Anleitung für Herstellung und Gebrauch des Knüpfbrettes ins Forum.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Fangnix (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Hier gibt es eine deutsche Anleitung, nach der ich gearbeitet habe. Am meißten geholfen hat mir der Bauplan für das Brett (Link oben recht auf der Website), der Text ist nicht sehr leicht verständlich...
Also, man nehme recht dünnes Monofil (z.B. 15er) und bindet eine Schlaufe, welche man in die Öse am oberen Ende des Bretts hängt. Num macht man 3 Windungen zum Holzzapfen A und zurück zur Öse. Dann mit der Schnur von der Öse zum Zapfen B und zurück zum Zapfen A. Jetzt wird's kompliziert zu beschreiben, ich versuchs mal (die Durchfürung is einfach,wenn man es verstanden hat):
Die Schnurspule unter den drei Schlingen durch nach oben führen und die Schnur _vor_ den Zapfen ziehen. Die Schlaufe hängt nun an den drei Schlaufen von Öse nach A und zurück...
Das ganze wiederhohlen wir nun einmal, also hin zu B, zurück zu A, unter den Schlaufen durch, wieder zu B. Diesmal an B vorbei zu C führen, zurück zu B, unter den Schluafen durch (...) und wieder zu C. Ca. 10cm hinter C die Schnur abschneidenund eine Schlaufe um C binden.

Das gleiche an der anderen Seite des Bretts wiederhohlen. 
Nun eine Bohrmaschiene, die schön schnell dreht nehmen, einen Haken ins Bohrfutter einspannen und die beiden Schlaufen eines Stranges nehmen und den Strank von den Zapfen abziehen (stramm halten). Nun so lange drehen bis sich der Strang um 10% gekürzt hat (2 Meter Markierung auf dem Brett). Bei meiner Bohrmaschine sind das ca. 30 sec. volle Pulle drehen...
Nun (den Strang strammhalten!) die beiden Schlaufen in den einen Nagel einhängen.
Dann den zweiten Strang verdrallen, auch einhängen.
Nun etwas leicht drehendes  mit einem Haken o.ä. vorne dran nehmen (ich nehme z.B. eine Hochseewirbel, der lässt sich gut festhalten...), und vorsichtig beide Stränge in den Haken einhängen (Stammhalten nicht vergessen!!!).
Nun langsam locker lassen, beide Stränge verdrallen sich dann sofort miteinander. Damit das gleichmäßig passiert, zwischendurch immer wieder stamm ziehen und erneut ein wenig mehr locker lassen.
Irgendwann verdrehen sich die beiden Stänge nicht mehr umeinander, dann ist das Vorfach fast fertig. Nun noch Schlaufen in die Enden knoten, meinetwegen auch einen Pitzenbauerring...
Wer ganz gewitzt ist spleißt sich Schlaufen...
Die würd ich dann mit Bindegarn und Sekundenkleber oder Aquashure oder was auch immer sichern, so erhält man deutlich schlankere Schlaufen, als wenn man knotet (so ein Knoten wird ein dicker, unansehnlicher Knubbel)

Ich hoffe ich hab das verständlich beschrieben. Sonst gibt es im Web noch einige weitere Anleitungen auf deutsch und englisch (googelt nach verdrallten/verdrillten/verzwirnten/gezwirnten Vorfächern bz. furled leader).

Grüße


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Hallo Fangnix, vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort. Ich glaube schon, daß ich damit zurechtkommen werde.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur als Vorfach?*

Freut mich! Ich hab heut beim Angeln 'n anderen Fliegenfischer getroffen und der war sofort begeistert von dem Vorfach und wollte, dass ich ihm auch so eins mache


----------

